# Hitman 2 - Blinder sucht Savegame-Menü



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2019)

*Hitman 2 - Blinder sucht Savegame-Menü*

Ich hab mir am Wochenende Hitman 2 geholt, aber irgendwie finde ich auf Teufel komm raus nicht das Menü innerhalb des Hauptmenüs, in dem ich Spielstäde laden kann. Nachdem ich eine Mission gestartet habe, kann ich innerhalb der Mission im Pausemenü auch alte Spielstände laden - aber das kann ja nicht sein, dass man eine Mission zuerst extra starten muss, um dann ein Savegame zu laden...? ^^


----------



## Cobblepot (3. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab mir am Wochenende Hitman 2 geholt, aber irgendwie finde ich auf Teufel komm raus nicht das Menü innerhalb des Hauptmenüs, in dem ich Spielstäde laden kann. Nachdem ich eine Mission gestartet habe, kann ich innerhalb der Mission im Pausemenü auch alte Spielstände laden - aber das kann ja nicht sein, dass man eine Mission zuerst extra starten muss, um dann ein Savegame zu laden...? ^^



Oben links auf featured und dann ganz unten rechts.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2019)

Oh Mann, da hab ich den Threadtitel ja echt passend gewählt...   ich hab bei "Vorgestellt" die ganzen, nun, eben die "vorgestellten" Modi gesehen und aufgehört, überhaupt bis ganz rechts zu schauen...  Wald und Bäume und so...  

Danke


----------



## w3nkman (30. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank. Bin eben fast verrückt geworden. 

Ein weiterer Blinder


----------

